# j3st3r shooting high - 1000!



## Jana337

Oli,

einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!

***

Ich verstehe noch immer nicht, 
was Dein Nick bedeutet, 
aber ich verrate Dir, 
wie ich ihn mir merke:

Wenn man die beiden 3 in "e" umwandelt 
und einige tschechische Kleinigkeiten hinzufügt,
entsteht ein tschechisches Wort:

JEŠTĚR

Aber Du bist mir wesentlich sympatischer als diese Monstren. 

***

 Danke sehr für Deine Hilfe. 

Jana
​


----------



## Outsider

_Herzlichen Glückwunsch, J3st3r!
_​​
A picture for you.​


----------



## Whodunit

*Cool, endlich hast auch du die 1000 hinter dir gelassen. *​ 
*Ich*
*freue*
*mich schon*
*auf die Gratulation*
*zu deinen 10'000 Posts,*
*denn dann kannst vor Neid, wie*
*gut du anderen hilfst, aber selbst etwas*
*dazu lernst, nur noch den Hut ziehen und "chapeau!" rufen.*
**​


----------



## brian

Congratulazioni!

Hopefully by the time I make my 2nd post in the German forum, I'll be able to say it to you in German. 

It's good to bump into you so often around WR.   Keep up the good posts. 


Brian


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Oli!

Sé que participas mucho -por supuesto- en foros de alemán, y tengo la impresión de que en otros de otras lenguas también. En español eres de los pocos que puedes dar lecciones a la mayoría de los hispanohablantes del mundo en nuestro propio idioma. Como sigas así, yo me callo y me apunto a tus hilos de español como espectador, en vez de dar consejos.

Por cierto, ¿de dónde has sacado ese alias? Es difícil de escribir, e imposible de recordar.  

Saludos.


----------



## Moogey

Congratulations j3st3r! Good work! Keep it up!

-M


----------



## Henryk

So schnell schon tausend Beiträge, Gratulation! Dass du weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Lernen der Fremdsprachen hast!

P.S. Mach dir nichts draus, dass Aachen mit null Toren und null Punkten Vorletzter ist.


----------



## jester.

I would like to thank you all individually and, of course, I'd also like to thank Mike for maintaining this forum and I just have to thank all members for forming such a great community. My 1000 posts are just a minimal contribution to it.

Jana: Děkuji, Jano, für das      Erstellen meines Meilenstein-"Fadens". Ich lese deine Beiträge      immer gerne und ich möchte hier auch nochmal erwähnen, dass mich dein      deutsches Sprachgefühl immer wieder aufs Neue beeindruckt (Auch wenn du      dir das mit dem "Faden" einfach nicht abgewöhnen kannst ;-)      :-D).
     Das mit den kleinen Eidechsen ist ja wirklich witzig 
     Zu meinem Nick: Zu behaupten er habe eine Bedeutung ist wohl etwas      übertrieben. Es ist eine Art Anspielung auf das Album "The Jester      Race" von der Band In Flames. Als ich mir den Nick überlegt habe,      fand ich das mit den Zahlen      noch lustig.
Outsider: Muito obrigado  Thank you for      the picture. Maybe for my 3rd or 4th milestone, I'll learn a few      Portuguese sentences to thank you properly 
Whodunit: Danke, Dani, aber      das mit den 1000 Beiträgen wird wohl noch ein bisschen dauern...
     Übrigens gilt das selbe für dich: Bei deiner tollen Mitarbeit bleibt einem      garnichts anderes übrig, als "chapeau"-rufend durch die Gegend      zu laufen.
     Ich bin froh, dass wir uns hier bei WR kennen gelernt haben und dass wir      uns oft privat unterhalten  _Ein großes Dankeschön an dich._


----------



## jester.

Brian8733: Grazie Brian. Forse,      quando ci incontriamo per i nostri 2000 posts, ti potrò scrivere in buono      italiano. Vielleicht schaffst du es ja auch, bis dahin ein bisschen      Deutsch zu lernen 
Lazarus1907: Gracias, Lazarus, por esas      palabras cordialísimas. ¡Pero no te calles! Eres aún el maestro sin vencer      y el rey sin corona de la gramática española, y lo serás incluso si      continúo mis estudias del español (lo que haré, por supuesto)  Tus      conocimientos de la gramática son bonísimos y tus explicaciones son aún      mejores. Espero que continúes tu buen trabajo aquí en WR.
     En cuanto a mi apodo: Cómo ya he explicado a Jana más arriba, no tiene un      significado especial Es más bien una alusión a un CD que me gusta.
     (PD: Ya no te reconozco con tu nueva      imagen...)
Moogey: Grazie, Moogey. 
     When are you actually going to develop your own forum software? :-D


----------



## Moogey

j3st3r said:


> Moogey: Grazie, Moogey.
> 
> When are you actually going to develop your own forum software? :-D



Prego! Maybe in January because the software will be running off something else that I'm currently working on  (I have to finish that first)

-M


----------



## jester.

Henryk said:


> So schnell schon tausend Beiträge, Gratulation! Dass du weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Lernen der Fremdsprachen hast!
> 
> P.S. Mach dir nichts draus, dass Aachen mit null Toren und null Punkten Vorletzter ist.



Danke für die Glückwünsche. Ich wünsche dir natürlich auch viel Erfolg und außerdem auch viel Spaß. 

Was Aachen angeht, bin ich zufrieden. Wir haben ganz gut gespielt.
Ich nehme an, nach dem gestrigen 4:0-Sieg bist du wohl auch zufrieden


----------



## fenixpollo

jEstEr... your collaboration in C&S and your insight in CD have made me wish I spoke German. 

It's been an honor to witness and share some of those 1000 posts and I hope to collaborate with you on many more.  

*Happy Postiversary!*


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations, j3st3r! 

You were concerned about Alex's disappearance. As you can see, he's still doing well, despite his 16 years. He wanted a recent close-up shot (taken by a forera) uploaded but I wasn't able to do it. I still think the original pic shows him at his inquisitive best


----------



## cyanista

Дорогой Оли, поздравляю тебя с юбилеем!  Прости, пожалуйста, мою забывчивость - это она виновата, что я не ответила на твоё письмо. Надеюсь, ты не обиделся! (А может плюнь на эти мягкие согласные, а?) 


cyanista


----------



## DearPrudence

*Et n'oublions pas le français !!*​*
Félicitations pour ces 1 000 posts​*​
*en espérant qu'il y en ait encore beaucoup d'autres.
N'hésite pas à être curieux et à nous poser tout plein de questions  *​


----------



## elroy

_So, lieber Oliver, ab jetzt darf ich dir in allen möglichen Sprachen gratulieren!_ ​ 
*ألف ألف مبروك يا بطل!*​ 
I am continually taken aback not only by your breathtaking command of your mother language and your mind-boggling proficiency in so many others, but also by your constant willingness to so graciously impart your knowledge to others and to humbly and respectfully seek to learn from them. ​ 
Además te agradezco muchísimo tu apoyo y tu amabilidad durante el tiempo de mi "juramento lingüístico". Has hecho que la experiencia de tener que usar solamente el alemán sea aún más agradable que ya lo era! Me ha sido un gran placer intercambiar mensajes contigo y estoy deseando seguir con nuestra correspondencia, ahora en varios idiomas.  ​ 
Je te souhaite tout le mieux avec les langues que tu apprends, bien que je n'aie aucun doute en ce qui concerne tes aptitudes linguistiques merveilleuses. Je suis sûr que tu maîtriseras bientôt le russe, pourvu que tu ne perdes pas la motivation et la discipline! ​ 
*Haartelijk gefeliciteerd!*​ 
_Leider war ich auf dem Heinweg und konnte dir nicht rechtzeitig gratulieren, aber hoffentlich macht das mein großer Stolz auf dich wett!_​


----------



## mickaël

Je ne parle pas allemand, mais pour l'occasion, je dis _"bravo"_ ! (qui en plus d'être un mot d'exclamation allemand... est aussi un mot français, espagnol, anglais, ... ).
Félicitations, tu es balaise.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

J3st333…455ddd o como se diga, Felicidades por tu aniversario, me sorprende mucho saber que sabes tantos idiomas, digo eres súper guau, Pues déjame decirte después de qué casi toda la torre de Babel te ha felicitado pues ni modo ¡¡¡que yo faltara!!!.
 
Sigue así y como dijo Lazuruz a veces nos das unas lecciones a nosotros nativos del español que ni como defendernos, Espero sigas visitando el foro de Español y no nos olvides para que tus aportaciones sigan dando muchas respuestas a todos los foreros perdidos en la oscuridad del idioma, (Pero bueno será difícil ya que al parecer ¡¡¡estás en todos los Foros habidos y por haber!!!!)
Cuídate mucho para que así no te pase nada y sigas con nosotros.


----------



## heidita

Mensch, Oliver, casi komme ich tarde. Aber seguro dass aún viele vienen nach mir, así que ich bin ahí nicht preocupada.

Dem Spanischsprecher auf dem Deutschforum

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## jester.

*--Sorry, I had to delete some of your smileys--*​


fenixpollo said:


> jEstEr... your collaboration in C&S and your insight in CD have made me wish I spoke German.
> 
> It's been an honor to witness and share some of those 1000 posts and I hope to collaborate with you on many more.
> 
> *Happy Postiversary!*


*Thank you, Fenix. Should you ever try to learn German, don't hesitate to shoot your questions at me *


moodywop said:


> Congratulations, j3st3r!
> 
> You were concerned about Alex's disappearance. As you can see, he's still doing well, despite his 16 years. He wanted a recent close-up shot (taken by a forera) uploaded but I wasn't able to do it. I still think the original pic shows him at his inquisitive best


*Grazie, moodywop. Ma non capisco a che cosa ti riferisci nel tuo secondo paragrafo  Se mi recordo correctamente, non abbiamo mai parlato di Alex...*


cyanista said:


> Дорогой Оли, поздравляю тебя с юбилеем! Прости, пожалуйста, мою забывчивость - это она виновата, что я не ответила на твоё письмо. Надеюсь, ты не обиделся! (А может плюнь на эти мягкие согласные, а?)
> 
> 
> cyanista


*Ok, ich arbeite noch an der Übersetzung deiner Nachricht. Dir auf Russisch zu antworten traue ich mir aber echt noch nicht zu. Meinst du die PN die ich dir mal vor ewiger Zeit geschickt habe (wegen palatalisierten Konsonanten)?*


DearPrudence said:


> *Et n'oublions pas le français !!*​ *
> Félicitations pour ces 1 000 posts​ *
> *en espérant qu'il y en ait encore beaucoup d'autres.
> N'hésite pas à être curieux et à nous poser tout plein de questions *​


*Merci Bien sûr, je continuerai mes questions...*


elroy said:


> _So, lieber Oliver, ab jetzt darf ich dir in allen möglichen Sprachen gratulieren!_​
> *ألف ألف مبروك يا بطل!*​
> I am continually taken aback not only by your breathtaking command of your mother language and your mind-boggling proficiency in so many others, but also by your constant willingness to so graciously impart your knowledge to others and to humbly and respectfully seek to learn from them. ​
> Además te agradezco muchísimo tu apoyo y tu amabilidad durante el tiempo de mi "juramento lingüístico". Has hecho que la experiencia de tener que usar solamente el alemán sea aún más agradable que ya lo era! Me ha sido un gran placer intercambiar mensajes contigo y estoy deseando seguir con nuestra correspondencia, ahora en varios idiomas. ​
> Je te souhaite tout le mieux avec les langues que tu apprends, bien que je n'aie aucun doute en ce qui concerne tes aptitudes linguistiques merveilleuses. Je suis sûr que tu maîtriseras bientôt le russe, pourvu que tu ne perdes pas la motivation et la discipline! ​
> *Haartelijk gefeliciteerd!*​
> _Leider war ich auf dem Heinweg und konnte dir nicht rechtzeitig gratulieren, aber hoffentlich macht das mein großer Stolz auf dich wett!_​


*Danke, Thank you, Gracias, Merci and bedankt for this very nice message*


mickaël said:


> Je ne parle pas allemand, mais pour l'occasion, je dis _"bravo"_ ! (qui en plus d'être un mot d'exclamation allemand... est aussi un mot français, espagnol, anglais, ... ).
> Félicitations, tu es balaise.


*Merci, mickael*


Miguelillo 87 said:


> J3st333…455ddd o como se diga, Felicidades por tu aniversario, me sorprende mucho saber que sabes tantos idiomas, digo eres súper guau, Pues déjame decirte después de qué casi toda la torre de Babel te ha felicitado pues ni modo ¡¡¡que yo faltara!!!.
> 
> Sigue así y como dijo Lazuruz a veces nos das unas lecciones a nosotros nativos del español que ni como defendernos, Espero sigas visitando el foro de Español y no nos olvides para que tus aportaciones sigan dando muchas respuestas a todos los foreros perdidos en la oscuridad del idioma, (Pero bueno será difícil ya que al parecer ¡¡¡estás en todos los Foros habidos y por haber!!!!)
> Cuídate mucho para que así no te pase nada y sigas con nosotros.


*Claro que sigo visitando el foro español. No puedo resistirle...*


heidita said:


> Mensch, Oliver, casi komme ich tarde. Aber seguro dass aún viele vienen nach mir, así que ich bin ahí nicht preocupada.
> 
> Dem Spanischsprecher auf dem Deutschforum
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


*Danke Heidita für diese außergewöhnliche Nachricht *


----------

